
Why Are Strippers More Heavily Vetted Than Uber Drivers? - ShaneBonich
http://jezebel.com/why-are-strippers-more-heavily-vetted-than-uber-drivers-1776482589?rev=1463165907959
======
chillacy
> Like most laws around the industry, what is touted as protecting women and
> children is actually about controlling women’s movements and policing
> nonwhites.

Hairdressers and nurses are also licensed by the state. I don't think it's
malicious.

Maybe the broader question is, why are we vetting so many jobs through state
licensing?

"A 2013 study found that 25% of today’s workforce is in an occupation licensed
by a state entity, up from just 5% in 1950."

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/realspin/2016/02/01/rise-of-
the-...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/realspin/2016/02/01/rise-of-the-
licensing-cartel/#3e5d4fd176fe)

------
apahwa
they aren't more heavily vetted, the process it's just less automated and
therefore more time consuming and difficult.

